# Is a SR20DET worth it?



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

I blew my KA24...which was modified (getting it ready to take a turbo). I was wanted to know if I'd be better off saving up some more $$$ and getting a SR20, but I want to know if it's worth it? Do I have to do anything to the stock tranny and drivetrain? 

I'm really cheezed off, after all the $$$ I put into that KA...I was trying to build something unique...as it seems that everyone's dropping SR20's in the cars now a days.

Any advice, help, or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks all...peace.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i love my SR. its a great motor, even bone stock it has decent power. if you buy a front clip/motorset, it should include everything you need for the swap. the hardest part will be wiring, but you can send off the harnesses to get the spliced up.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

First you need to create space for that bigger motor, then wiring is sort of a pain, but its worth it. 

If you want more info, you could go to the SR20 Subforum and ask them, because they'll know more about it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hazmatt said:


> First you need to create space for that bigger motor, then wiring is sort of a pain, but its worth it.


There's no need to worry about creating space for an SR20DET; it's basically the same size externally. It'll bolt up to the KA tranny with a bellhousing change and it'll bolt up to the S13 front motor mount locations.

Preference for an SR20DET or a KA-T is an age old argument. The cost for either one is similar. If you're interested in installing an SR, here's a good web site for info:

Heavy Throttle


----------



## 240FromtheStart (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes new to forum but not to 240's. The SR20 is worth it if that's the route you want to go. It's been a proven motor over and over again, that's why everyone's doing it. Then again with that amount of money you can find a good working KA for cheap and piece together a good turbo kit too. It's just about preferences.

As for the SR tranny, the only thing you need to do is switch out the speedometer sensor from the KA tranny onto the SR tranny.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

91240SXGuy said:


> I blew my KA24...which was modified (getting it ready to take a turbo). I was wanted to know if I'd be better off saving up some more $$$ and getting a SR20, but I want to know if it's worth it? Do I have to do anything to the stock tranny and drivetrain?
> 
> I'm really cheezed off, after all the $$$ I put into that KA...I was trying to build something unique...as it seems that everyone's dropping SR20's in the cars now a days.
> 
> Any advice, help, or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks all...peace.


sure why not. ka or sr theyre both really good engines with a lot of potential.


----------



## Ricky... (Nov 7, 2007)

STOP! Don't get a SR for one of a few reasons...

1. SRs are being put into everything now... even mustangs...

2. SRs blow easier than the KA... my buddy had (keyword) an SR swap done and the third week out it went "Boom"

3. Also KA engines can a beating and are capable of high horsepower

but if you are dead set on a SR usually they come with transmission attached but you have to get new motor mounts and little things that add up


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those reasons aren't very good. so what if it is being put in "everything", its a strong, reliable motor. thats why people choose it. and to say that SR's are more likely to blow than a KA is not true. any motor can blow, it depends on what shape the motor is in and how it was tuned. what was the compression on your friends motor? how much boost was he running? what all had he done to it? there are many things that can make a motor blow. and in my experience, i've seen more KA's blow on only 8psi than i have SR's running 12psi daily. i also have a friend who's had an SR with bad rings for five years and it just now fucked up. it was his dd and he used it for drifting events as well. so know what you're talking about before you just start saying random things.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

Ricky... said:


> STOP! Don't get a SR for one of a few reasons...


The only reason not to get an SR is only if you cannot handle the increase of power, and you get too foot-happy. 

And, SRs get along with turbo packages better than the KA. KA E's and DE's are nice, solid blocks to use under revived conditions, but aren't really built to handle and extra 5-8 psi boost that owners hook up.

Just know what you're doing, be one with the engine, (insert deep emotional verse here), blah blah blah.

Also, make sure to ask the previous owner of the engine for all of his/her receipts.


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

personally it is preference and how much power your wanting ,one thing is accessibility of parts how easy can you go grab jdm parts form a auto parts store (ie alternator starter ,water pump so on so forth ) the ka is a great motor when built correctly and the sr is a great motor due to its heavy usage imo im poor and dont make crap tones of money but build my car slowly ie income tax money lol so for me accessibility of parts is important and its my daily driver down time has to be to a minimum out the gate sr will beat a ka stock to stock motor due to turbo i guess you need to ask your self how much money are you willing to spend ,how much HP are you looking for if i had the money to blow wel say 6000 us dollars i would just drop in 2jzgtte and be done with it i can still get parts from auto parts stores and the stock bottom end will hold to 1000 hp with the correct tuning and so forth like i said it depends on what you want and do research im looking at doing the ca18det 1.8 litr cause i dont need allot of hp just around 300 max while i rebuild my ka tranny and then the motor for turbo i have plans but limited funds like i said ive been researching this for 2 months now and will continue until income tax time ... lol just remember its your build plan it out right and everything will come together


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

SR20DET project is currently under way. It is going to take time, but after doing some research and talking to others on the boards and people I ride with...the SR20 is worth the little extra. Thanks for the help and support!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Ricky... said:


> 2. SRs blow easier than the KA... my buddy had (keyword) an SR swap done and the third week out it went "Boom"


you know there is such thing as a break in period and dont conclude that sr's suck just cause ur boys motor blew. any motor will blow, even the ones with 100k of work done to it.


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> you know there is such thing as a break in period and dont conclude that sr's suck just cause ur boys motor blew. any motor will blow, even the ones with 100k of work done to it.


I had my KA24DET all set for a turbo...bored out, forged pistons & rods, port & polish, aftermarket headgasket...used nothing but synthetic oil...& it still went "BOOM!" So, any motor can do it...I agree, no matter how much $$$, blood, sweat, and tears you put into it!

So I'm trying something new. That's proven to work and work well. Like I've already said the project is already underway...it is going to take some time, but I will keep everone posted...pics ect. 

Thanks again guys for all the input...mad appreciated! -peace


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

91240SXGuy said:


> I had my KA24DET all set for a turbo...bored out, forged pistons & rods, port & polish, aftermarket headgasket...used nothing but synthetic oil...& it still went "BOOM!" So, any motor can do it...I agree, no matter how much $$$, blood, sweat, and tears you put into it!
> 
> So I'm trying something new. That's proven to work and work well. Like I've already said the project is already underway...it is going to take some time, but I will keep everone posted...pics ect.
> 
> Thanks again guys for all the input...mad appreciated! -peace



so you were driving it with out a turbo what compression were you running ,if you were running turbo how much boost and the KA is proven by ivan it works well ,buy bill Sherman who prefers the ka over the sr but is running the sr at nopi in st lewis mo this year


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

On average the SR breaks less then the RB, but it all depends on what you want to use the car for and how badly you tend to beat-up the engine


----------

